# Best Mauser Ever???? The Yugo 24/47



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

The Yugo 24/47 is, arguably, the finest Mauser rifle produced.

Here's a video, featuring a firing demo, with slow motion.

I really enjoy my 24/47 Mauser. It is one sweet rifle. Here's a video.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

wouldnt connect.I found a spanish 1917 I really like.It is converted to 7.62 and only 169 bucks
https://www.samcoglobal.com/1-1916.html


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Try it now.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

yup worked.Nice rifle.The Zastava factory produces some nice weapons.


----------

